# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Nec ND-4571A не пишет двуслойные DVD

## Romihtsch

Nec ND-4571A не пишет двуслойные DVD диски, но хорошо записывает простые ДВД и СД диски, ну и хорошо читает двуслойные ДВД и прочие диски. Запись дисков в неро и имжбурне начинает глючить когда записано где-то 40% от полной вместимости диска. А началось все со странной ошибки в неро, когда двуслойка была записана на 99%.
Проверял на болванках Филлипс(1шт) и Вербатиум(1шт)(дальнейшую проверку считаю накладной для кощелька).
И обидно получается - записал в течении периуда эксплуатации всего 3двуслойки

----------


## yura2603

а прошивка какая стоит зашей новую :) http://www.micheldeboer.nl/firmware/457x.html

----------


## yura2603

> а прошивка какая стоит зашей новую :) http://www.micheldeboer.nl/firmware/457x.html


ещё тут глянь там и прошивальщики есть  http://liggydee.cdfreaks.com/page/en/NEC-ND-4571A/

----------

